# Rum brownies



## cmoazz (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok so I made some rum brownies, kind of. I used the brownie mix from the box.... once it was done I let it sit a while. Then I lightly poured Parrot Bay rum onto them. Then a while after that, I coated them with chocolate frosting. They were a hit at my job... has anyone ever heard of rum brownies?


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

I've heard of Rum Brownies but, unlike your method, most of the recipes I've read on that subject involve adding rum as a part of the batter. Your technique of adding it to the baked goods in advance of the chocolate frosting infuses a higher level of alcohol (and moisture) and that can be quite pleasant to some people. I am pleased that you took the chance of ruining a good brownie by risking the "soggy cookie" potential and making a success of your efforts. I believe that those who cook and who are afraid to risk failure don't learn very much. Congratulations:lips:


----------



## cmoazz (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea I was hoping that it didnt come out.... uuh spongy I guess we could say. I added the rum very lightly with a table spoon trying to evenly get it without concentrating one spot of the patch haha. It came out good though, then I frosted it and it gave it a sweet chocolate taste with a nice fresh hint of rum


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I've done something similar with Kahlua - adding some to the batter and then on top when they come out of the oven. I apply the Kahlua with a pastry bush to make sure it is evenly coated. I don't frost my brownies - that's guilding the lilly in my opinion.

Jock


----------



## myplaceoryours (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks kinda good!!

http://www.firelily.com/nirvana/garden/gilded.lily.html


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

what about amaretto brownies? i think that could make a very good brownie as well, or would the sweetness of the amaretto could possibly be too much sugary-ness for the brownie?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I don't know what Amaretto would do to the brownies, but you should have some of both because it's your birthday!









Happy Birthday, Newbiechef!


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks mezzaluna, i think i will have some amaretto tonight, but not before my final


----------

